# October Photo Contest Entries - Wildlife



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Voting begins immediately and will end Monday, 11/5 at midnight. Thanks as always to everyone that participated.

To vote for your favorites email your top 3 selections to [email protected]. You must vote for 3 / You must include your 2cool handle and you cannot vote for your own submission. That's it. It's that easy.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #1*

Curious Cows

Canon A530 Powershot


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #2*

 I took this picture at the Denver Zoo. I used my 70-300 lens with a 2X magnification. This picture was taken hand held. I was surprised that it turned out so clear. These apes were running all around their cage, and it was hard to focus in on one for a clear shot.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #3*

Not so wild, wildlife. A little difficult to have the subject stay still.

Brightened the photo some.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #4*

Took this on an outing in late summer near Victoria. Did the usual cropping, resizing, sharpening, saturating, etc. Camera setting details are as follows: 

exp. = 1/280 second 

f3.2 

ISO = 100


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #5*

Do you have any Grey Poupon? Taken with Sony H5


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #6*

The Little Guy

300mm
f/6.3

Some brightness/contrast adjustment, slight color correction, and local contrast enhancement.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #7*

Taken this summer behind Adicks Dam along the bayou. I spent about an hour with the guy getting all kinds of poses. This is the most uncharacteristic I think. Little bit of processing to lighten up the shadows and croped.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #8*

"Birds on a Bar". Post processing consisted of a crop followed by a tone curves adjustment.
Photo taken in that period of magical light within 20 minutes either side of sunset. The colors
are real, not manipulated at all.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #9*

Took from the stand Spring 2007. We ended up harvesting this turkey later that day, and he scored 68.5 Typical points by NWTF scoring. One heck of a beautiful bird. The picture turned out a little out of focus b/c he was walking pretty fast, but it's still a nice shot.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #10*

Mule deer cought in the morning sun at Mesa Verde 
National Park in Colorado. Noticed the deer almost by 
accident when I was shooting panels for a sunrise 
panorama. Image was croped and resized to meet the 
contest criteria.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #11*

This is Check - a local resident snapped while I was in Boulder a few weeks ago. She was on the side of the mountain. pretty girl.

You can build character, always improve manners,...But, Honor is a gift that a person must give to themselves and guard it well...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #12*

Had a hard time choosing, but I'll try this one. Taken on January 9, 2007 at 5:30 PM at a ranch near Brackettville. I was using a Nikon D100, 80-400 mm Nikor VR at a focal length of 330mm (495 mm equivalent); 1/320 sec at f/5.6; ISO 200. The shot was hand-held from a blind. JPEG image post processed using PS2, curves, smart sharpening, high-pass filter - to increase contrast and a tad sharper. Only very minor cropping, pretty much the full frame image.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 13*

Purple Dragonfly


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #14*

Photographer! YUMMY!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #15*

Photo of a few worms that become yellow butterflies on a tree in my yard. Taken with a cheap Fuji Finepix A340.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #16*

Here is a picture of a grizzly bear we took in Katmia National Park in Alaska this last July.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 17*

Dove in Roost.
Minor color adjustments and cropping done. Dove found at Texas State Aquarium at entrance in Palm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

That's it folks.


----------

